# UKC Best in Show



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Woo hoo! What a great weekend. Jinx won best of breed three out of the four shows this weekend. Only beaten once by her litter brother whom I was also showing. She also pulled two group 2's and a group 1 and went on to win Best In Show over 100+ dogs. It just does not get much better


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Woo hoo is right


Congratulations, that's fantastic!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-what a great accomplishment! I wish there were UKC shows closer to where I live, I would love to go to those.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Well done- super win Annef


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

She is a very pretty girl! She's coming along so nicely.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Great job!!! Congrats for doing it yourself!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats that is awesome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You must be on cloud9! Congratulations  I love hearing this.... please don't forget to post the photos when you have them!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Yay Jinx!!!!! So happy for you guys! I think that means you need to bring her to the upcoming SoCal specialties with her little sister CheeZ (hint hint).


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wonderful, congrats!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I am still waiting for our official photo, but here are some candids from our amazing day.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We are getting negative feedback from fellow golden owners for "supporting" UKC, by showing in UKC.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Sally's Mom said:


> We are getting negative feedback from fellow golden owners for "supporting" UKC, by showing in UKC.


Gosh, I am sorry to hear that. I know some folks have issues with some of the ways the handle their business. Especially when it comes to registering dogs. 
I really do think they get a lot of thing right. I love going to their shows and most importantly to me I like and respect the members of our local club. So many of these lovely folks have breeds that can not yet compete in AKC. These are really great folks who work tirelessly to make their shows fun, educational, and actively promote to improve the level of competition. At the show we chamioned at, we were competing agains an AKC champion, AKC pointed and AKC shown dogs. I am glad to see in my area in the Goldens we are not seeing any registration or other issues and a health support for our local club.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Love the photos, Jinx looked beautiful! What fun!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! Does sound like an awesome day!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Our official picture came today. Yay!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I love that picture. Very pretty. Congrats!

I love showing UKC I think thye do a great job of putting on shows and educating people. I like to how it is about the owner of the dog not the money that goes into the handler of the dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jinx*

Jinx

You are a beautiful girl-congratulations!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

*Jinx in the UKC Top Ten*

I just found out that Jinx's wins for this show weekend have put her in the UKC Top Ten! From the results posted April 5th, she is tied for #4 in the country. It won't last for long since AZ is going in to heat hibernation. So, everyone else in the country will be showing while we wait for fall. It is very cool to see while it lasts!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats, lovely photo.


----------



## keeperdog (May 14, 2013)

Congrats on the UKC Best In Show! We are seeing a lot of quality dogs (AKC CH) show at our UKC shows lately. I just wish we had more Goldens around here to compete against. I think UKC is a great training grounds and the emphasis isn't so much on "fluffing" up the dog. I recently had a judge comment to me that is was nice to see a Golden with the correct coat showing in her ring. That judge also went on to award my girl a Best In Show!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Jinx is beautiful! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

keeperdog said:


> Congrats on the UKC Best In Show! We are seeing a lot of quality dogs (AKC CH) show at our UKC shows lately. I just wish we had more Goldens around here to compete against. I think UKC is a great training grounds and the emphasis isn't so much on "fluffing" up the dog. I recently had a judge comment to me that is was nice to see a Golden with the correct coat showing in her ring. That judge also went on to award my girl a Best In Show!


I agree we are seeing higher quality in competition. Congratulations on your win too!


----------



## keeperdog (May 14, 2013)

We are getting ready to go to the UKC Premier in Kalamazoo in a couple weeks. Hopefully we can pick up a few more GRCH legs so Hollywood can earn that title. It is really a shame that BIS and RBIS don't somehow count towards her GRCH. It is a great bunch of people and dogs at the UKC shows though and I always have a great time. In fact it was at a UKC show that I first met Tito


----------

